# Clones not rooting



## Rocker420 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well alittle more then a week ago i took about 30 clones and they are all healthy and look good. but i noticed that they have yet to show signs of rooting. And so i took the smallest one and pulled it out of the 1x1 cube and saw that it had no roots yet, and where i made the cut was turning brown. I forget what rooting gel im using but the gel itself is dark blue and comes in a small black bottle, got it from the hydro store. I have them sitting on a heat mat in a clone tray with a humidity dome, and i spray with with a foliar root stimulator. So any suggestions as to why its taken them almost 2 weeks and no sign of rooting?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Jan 27, 2008)

2 weeks is standard for roots to show. Longer is common as well. Patience.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 27, 2008)

Yah it can take quite a while for some strains, especially in cubes. Some like/some dislike the humidity. Certain gels definately are better than others. Plantroids, Bcuzz, and Roots all worked pretty good 4me.(U can get Roots @ Wal-Mart) How often are u spraying them and how strong is the mix? I used to use rockwool but now use misters. You can see them on my journal, I get roots within a week. good luck!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 27, 2008)

Your temperature is low if your clones are not rooting but are still healthy looking.  Are you able to stick a temperature probe in your rooting medium and see what it really is?   Anything below 70 deg F slows root development to a snailspace.


----------



## sweetnug (Jan 27, 2008)

Definitely keep the temp. monitored.  Some strains really do take a while.  I use cubes and rootech gel.  I get roots in 7-10 days.  And I always get 100%.  You'll get it, patience is right.  After 3 -4 weeks if still no sign then start again.  They shouldn't take a month.  Just spray them with h2o, try it w/out the foliar.


----------



## red_ss (Jan 31, 2008)

i should spray the clones with water ?? watering the soil is not enough? because mu clones is taking along time and no root signs ??


----------



## Mutt (Jan 31, 2008)

red_ss said:
			
		

> i should spray the clones with water ?? watering the soil is not enough? because mu clones is taking along time and no root signs ??


No roots to drink water stem will uptake some...leaves will take in the water till root forms...you still want to keep the soil moist...but be careful of whats called "damping off"...You can root in a straight cup of water.
Most disagree with me on this one..but a put a touch of low ferts (not much at all maybe 1/8-1/4 strength FF bloom to foiliar spray every other day. Helps curb some of the yellowing for me at least. I will say misting them every day is a must.
Rooting hormone is almost a must in soil rooting (I have done it without but takes much much longer with a drastically low success rate)


----------



## red_ss (Jan 31, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> No roots to drink water stem will uptake some...leaves will take in the water till root forms...you still want to keep the soil moist...but be careful of whats called "damping off"...You can root in a straight cup of water.
> Most disagree with me on this one..but a put a touch of low ferts (not much at all maybe 1/8-1/4 strength FF bloom to foiliar spray every other day. Helps curb some of the yellowing for me at least. I will say misting them every day is a must.
> Rooting hormone is almost a must in soil rooting (I have done it without but takes much much longer with a drastically low success rate)


 
Thanks bro.. ill keep that in mind


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Your temperature is low if your clones are not rooting but are still healthy looking. Are you able to stick a temperature probe in your rooting medium and see what it really is? Anything below 70 deg F slows root development to a snailspace.


 
i just my temps on my clones and their 52...i think i cured it and temp should be getting right now...i didn't take that into consideration.  a thousand thanx to ya and a full bong with a lazy boy to chill in!!!!!


----------



## Growdude (Jan 31, 2008)

NoT sure about soil cloning but I would lose the dome and stop misting,
You are past that and now you need to promote root growth by removing all foliar feeding and eeze up on the watering will promote root growth.

At least this is how I do it in rockwool, I like to gradually give them less water til lI see the roots.

Once I had leftover clones in rockwool so I threw them to  the side and never watered them again, when I went to throw them out the cubes were bone dry but I seen where the roots took off and grew quite quickly searching for water.


----------



## mendo local (Feb 2, 2008)

mine took 45 days, I think because they were out in a cold garage. but they did root. patience is key.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah takes my clones 2-3weeks before i see roots but if there still sanding up an not drooping they should be sweet ,good things take time mate


----------

